# Arbeitsspeicher



## snoophallo (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe ma eine Frage zur Latenzzeit eines Arbeitsspeichers.

Und zwar was geben die einzelnen Werte an. *2-2-2-5-1*
Und warum können diese Werte auch ungerade sein z.B. 2.5.

Klar ist, je kleiner die Latzenzzeit desto besser.
Aber warum gleich mehrere Werte und für was stehen Sie?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Ovier (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin jetzt einfach mal faul 

http://www.mci.de/technik_knowhow.htm

aber hier solltest du finden wonach du suchst 

Meistens wird die Latenzzeit so angegeben:

2 [CAS Latency] - 2 [RAS Precharge Delay] - 2 [RAS to CAS] - 5 [Active Precharge Delay] 1T Command

Wobei 1T immer einen Taktzyklus darstellt. 2 sind dann 2 Taktzyklen usw.


mfg

Ovier


----------

